# Latest cerakote refinish



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finished this Kimber today. I am really please how this one turned out.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

That looks wonderful! well done! You should do mine for me for christmas!

TRP


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Tim how much for my glock 22 lower in. Desert tan


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks great Tim. Let me know when you're ready for that other Keltec


----------



## fishknot (Apr 26, 2008)

*An outstanding job on my kimber sp ll*

Thanks Tim for the great job on my Kimber and a big thanks to Linkovich for recommending Tim at Baywatcharms.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



fishknot said:


> Thanks Tim for the great job on my Kimber and a big thanks to Linkovich for recommending Tim at Baywatcharms.


I was wondering if that was yours ken, it looks a lot better than original "pigeon poop" finish.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was really pleased with this one. I had a tough time getting those recessed groves masked off for painting. But I figured out a new trick, and it worked out great.


----------

